# What used diesel to buy?



## T-N-T (Jul 1, 2013)

Im in the market for a diesel truck.  I think I want a cummins turbo.   They seem to be able to get good mileage.  I know I dont want a Ford 6.0.  They seem to be junk.  I talked to a salesman at a large dealership in my area today.   He said they wont even take em in on trade unless they are really cheap.  
So my question, and I know I will get some different opinions,  What should I look for?   Im looking to be under $25,000 or so.  And under 150,000 miles.   There are a lot out there with 200K miles. And I know a diesel can run for 3-400K  But I dont really want to start at 200 ya know.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 3, 2013)

TBH i dont know much about cummins but here we go cummins have always been a stout motor, never heard of them having any issues with the dodges other than the trannys dont normally last as long, or the rear end when chipped. th pre 01 models where not speed demons by no means, way to slow imo. the pre i beleive 98? models (12 valves) could not be chipped if im correct. the 03-06 chipped and 35's you can expect 17-20 MPG

the duramax is a great motor and is paired with the almost bullet proof allisons tranny. i believe that the pre 04, or it might be the 03 duramax had issues with injectors going bad soon. not sure if this issue was ever corrected when new injectors were installed. the allisons is the best stock tranny out there but are not designed to handle more than 120HP than stock, they can and will but will slip. 01-07 chipped and with 35's you can expected 12-15 MPG

the powerstrokes... well they havent really got it right since the 7.3 which was un stopable. they replaced it with the 6.0 which had alot of issues. they came up with a "fix" ive always heard referred to as "bullet proofing". ive known folks that have 200,000 miles on there 6.0 without the first issue, others have all kinds of issues before they break 100,000. not sure what it all consist of other than a EGR delete. they replaced the 6.0 with the 6.4. not sure if it had any real issues but they replaced it due to bad fuel economy and emissions (so i hear). that has been replaced with the 6.7 which i haven't heard anything bad from (but im sure will be over your 25,000 budget). i hear theres is talk that in 2015 they will be switching back to the 7.3 but thats just what i hear. the 6.0 got about 17-20 with 35's and chipped. not sure about the others. 

my adivce is to find a truck you like and are interested in buying and do some research on that year model. see what issues folks have/dont have

hope my little bit of knowledge helps. if anybody sees anything wrong with above please correct me!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a Ford man but................I have never understood why they jump from one motor to another. It seems to me that they could work the bugs out of their engines as time goes by and end up with a reliable product. I'm not sure they want to. That contrasts with GM though. General Motors will have multiple issues with their product and just keep on producing it year after year. That is the reason that I have owned my last one.

I hate jinx myself but here goes. I have owned a ford f-250 super-duty 6.0 since 2003. It has been the best truck that I have ever owned.


----------



## Knotwild (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Ford quit with the 7.3 due to emissions requirements. I doubt it will be back unless it is in name only. 

I personally like the older Fords with the 7.3; easy to work on and my 97 with 3.55's gives around 18-20 mpg on the road. All these new engines are too complicated for me.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a little over your budget but it fits what you stated were of importance to you (Cummins, under 150k, etc). It's a whole lotta truck for the price in my opinion. 

http://www.carmax.com/enus/view-car...8+15+9&Q=a03f9250-bb3a-441d-bc34-78ada26d5539


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I know that I dont want a ford.  Sorry you ford lovers.  But basically, my grandfather would haunt me if I buy a ford.  
I know that chipping a diesel had pros and cons.  I still cant make my mind up,  but I will cross that bridge later.   

Keep your opinions coming...


----------



## mmcneil (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the durmax with the lbz engine.  I've got an 06,  80mph on the interstate 21mpg and 18 mpg around town.  With efi live, and other mods.


----------



## Todd E (Jul 3, 2013)

I owned a 2004.5 D-Max (LLY) Crew 4x4. It was my dream truck. PPE Tune, cold air intake, moded turbo mouthpiece. Never made it to 4" exhaust though. I always run Extreme Diesel Fuel Additive in my diesel fuel. I was getting 2/3 mpg better with mods. The truck had all the power and the tranny to back it up. My fifth wheel was nothing for it to tow. It did go through the typical GM problems. I joined the hub club at 75K just like everyone else. I had to get the steering shaft greased periodically. The instrument cluster went out(past extended warranty time). PS pump went out on me and I had no brakes going down hill due to failure. I would go buy a brand new 3500 crew 4x4 in a heart beat if I had the $jack$. From what I've seen, folks want a pretty penny for a used one even with higher mileage. I sold mine on here for a steal of a deal when life's lessons taught me about "toyz". 

I currently drive a 2000 F-250 7.3 Stroker 6spd with 410 gears. It is tuned, straight piped from turbo back, and gets Extr Diesel fuel additive. I just hit 280k miles, get great mpg, have all the power I need, and coal roll with the best. Other than the norm....alternator, batts, belt, etc....no issues. I don't see many 7.3 out there for sale. Most often high miles and ragged. Every now and then, I have seen one come out of an estate and be up for sale cheap with low miles. You'd have to be patient to find one. Only Ford I'd drive would be a 7.3

I'm not a Dodge fan. Had one and don't trust the tranny. 
From your post and info, I think you've talked yourself into a Cummins. I think it fits what you want and price range. Good luck !!! Check the tranny


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 3, 2013)

mmcneil said:


> I like the durmax with the lbz engine.  I've got an 06,  80mph on the interstate 21mpg and 18 mpg around town.  With efi live, and other mods.



best chip for a duramax... but can go up to 150 above stock and ive rode in 2 with it and the tranny slips with it turned all the way up


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 3, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Thanks guys!  I know that I dont want a ford.  Sorry you ford lovers.  But basically, my grandfather would haunt me if I buy a ford.
> I know that chipping a diesel had pros and cons.  I still cant make my mind up,  but I will cross that bridge later.
> 
> Keep your opinions coming...



i understand but if u find a good deal on a 99-03 7.3 with low miles it will be the best vehicle u will ever own


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I hate jinx myself but here goes. I have owned a ford f-250 super-duty 6.0 since 2003. It has been the best truck that I have ever owned.



I'm in the same boat with an '06. 230K with no issues.


----------



## WildcatHunter (Jul 4, 2013)

I was always a cummins man.  Very stout and bullet proof engine.  But my experience with work trucks and owning a couple dodge 1500 the trucks break down around the engine.  Usually started with transmission or rear end.  Switched to a chevy in 2006.  Hasnt seen a day in the shop except for routine service and im approching 160,000 miles.  Can you hear me knocking on wood here?  I plan on finding a 2 to 3 year old duramax in the next few months.  If they hold up as good as the half ton it will be a great truck.


----------



## Napi (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got an '05 Cummins with 165k on it. I love it! Get 18.6 mpg hand calculated most times just running around back and forth to town. 22 on last road trip. Mine does best if I keep rpm around 1500.

I wanted an 06 Duramax, but $$$$!

Drive an '05 F350 dually with tool body at work. 242k on it and no problems. It's serviced every 6000.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 6, 2013)

So, I spent the last two days looking high and low in savannah.  Used Cummins trucks are Hard to come by at a dealership.  Since Im trading in...well I need a dealer.  On the private market, easy to find.  I have however decided to check out a chevy and GMC on monday closer to home.  I have always like chevys, and currently drive a ram 1500.  The ram seats have nothing on chevy.  Hands down a more comfy seat in a chevy.  Any how, thanks for ya'lls replys and experiences.  I am in no hurry so to speak.  I will be pulling my camper this fall to mountains for hunting.  As for now, just heading to and from the beach.  Flat land here, and no problem for my current truck.  Maybe a deal will come up soon though, as I have very terrible patience.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 6, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> So, I spent the last two days looking high and low in savannah.  Used Cummins trucks are Hard to come by at a dealership.  Since Im trading in...well I need a dealer.  On the private market, easy to find.  I have however decided to check out a chevy and GMC on monday closer to home.  I have always like chevys, and currently drive a ram 1500.  The ram seats have nothing on chevy.  Hands down a more comfy seat in a chevy.  Any how, thanks for ya'lls replys and experiences.  I am in no hurry so to speak.  I will be pulling my camper this fall to mountains for hunting.  As for now, just heading to and from the beach.  Flat land here, and no problem for my current truck.  Maybe a deal will come up soon though, as I have very terrible patience.



Why do you seem locked in on usng a dealer? The best deals are private party sales IMO.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 6, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> Why do you seem locked in on usng a dealer? The best deals are private party sales IMO.



agreed.

if it was me i would sale mine privately and buy privately... this will save you thousands of dollars


----------



## one hogman (Jul 6, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> agreed.
> 
> if it was me i would sale mine privately and buy privately... this will save you thousands of dollars



It won;t save as much as it used to with that new Title tax in place in Georgia


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 6, 2013)

one hogman said:


> It won;t save as much as it used to with that new Title tax in place in Georgia



this is true.

Not locked on dealer...  Just still owe on my current truck...  So trying to sell it is a process without title in hand.  People dont like the hassle of waiting a few days for paperwork and such.  MAYBE I find a guy who will deal with that.  most likely I wont.  I know I have shied away in the past of people who dont have "title in hand"    I just figured I would not deal with it.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 6, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> this is true.
> 
> Not locked on dealer...  Just still owe on my current truck...  So trying to sell it is a process without title in hand.  People dont like the hassle of waiting a few days for paperwork and such.  MAYBE I find a guy who will deal with that.  most likely I wont.  I know I have shied away in the past of people who dont have "title in hand"    I just figured I would not deal with it.



Not a big deal when someone wants your current truck. Know your payoff, and make it known to any potential buyer. They can meet you at the lending institution and deal with paperwork there. Title, ect.   If you're  buying a private sale truck, you'll prolly deal with the same thing  on the buying end. 


Btw, I've already spent bout at least a hundred hours of research on the diesel vs gas debate before I bought my last truck. 

Found out I needed 5 grand in reserve for injector replacement at any given time, plus a transmission on the stand if I went with a Ram. ( no exaggeration there)  

I went with a 3/4 ton gas burning 4x4, 3.73 gears and although I dont have the diesel torque, I can always put a programmer to it if I need a few more horses, and add trailer brakes to anything I tow. 

Between autotrader.com and craigslist, there's tons of trucks to be found.  Although its NOT foolproof, Car fax is your friend when trying to determine past history. 

Good luck with dealing with a vehicle salesman. ( no offense JT  ) I just don't buy into the hype and high pressure sales pitch, thus I don't give them my personal info so they can bog up my voicemail and email boxes for nothing......as I'm unaffected, and mainly annoyed by such antics.

Good luck. Big boy toys are expensive.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 7, 2013)

bullOne  I know your pain on hours of research.  I am looking and reading every day.  I keep thinking I might as well just get a 3/4 ton gasser for the price.  We will see.  LOL  I am in no real rush after all.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 17, 2013)

Well,   I went with a Chevy 2500 gas.  4 door, 4x4, 2006.   Decided against the diesel.  Drove a few.  Decided to save money up front.  I only drive one mile to work.  And many weeks thats it.  So I figured months I dont drive much I save the difference in my payment v/s a diesel.  The months I do drive a lot I have a buffer before it costs more to drive the gas over the diesel.      
$120 or so a month more to buy a diesel over gas.  Comparing lb for lb with year model and mileage.
Gas = bad mileage but cheaper price
Diesel = better mileage but higher price
I figure (hopefully) the gas will save $     Im only towing a camper or boat,  not towing daily for work.   
Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 17, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Well,   I went with a Chevy 2500 gas.  4 door, 4x4, 2006.   Decided against the diesel.  Drove a few.  Decided to save money up front.  I only drive one mile to work.  And many weeks thats it.  So I figured months I dont drive much I save the difference in my payment v/s a diesel.  The months I do drive a lot I have a buffer before it costs more to drive the gas over the diesel.
> $120 or so a month more to buy a diesel over gas.  Comparing lb for lb with year model and mileage.
> Gas = bad mileage but cheaper price
> Diesel = better mileage but higher price
> ...



Given the givens, a wise decision IMO.


----------



## MD746 (Jul 18, 2013)

After buying my truck a few weeks ago I wouldn't want anything in a 3/4 ton but a diesel.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Jul 19, 2013)

09 Duramax here with the H&S Mini-max on it and EGR and DPF removed/deleted. IF I keep my foot out of it and drive right 15-16 around town and 18-20 on the highway. Leaps and bounds above my old 03 1500.

No problems here. Love my Chevy.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 19, 2013)

NExt week Im getting a K&N cold air intake and a Magnaflow cat-back dual exhaust system.   SUPPOSED to, according to some on the net, pick up 2 MPG's.   I had it put into the deal at the dealership.  I dont think that $900 out of pocket is justified for 2 MPG.  But if it works, I will be in the same range as my last truck in town.  Dodge 1500 with the 4.7 flex-fuel.  I figure I got about 13 maybe 14 in town.   Only 16.5 on long trips.  So, I will not notice it much at the pump I hope.        plus, Im only towing a 5,000 lb camper.  But hills were killing my old truck.  Now, I will be safer and not lose 20 MPH on long interstate hills.


----------



## NCummins (Sep 22, 2013)

I get 16mpg pulling a 20 foot tag along and a 6,000lb tractor. I'll never drive a gas truck again.


----------



## jesnic (Sep 22, 2013)

I am with the diesel crowd. I have owned my 02 cummins since new, and an 01  ford 7.3. The cummins is the only one I still have. 600+hp, 20+ mpg, tows anything I put behind it. Has 260,000 miles and runs better than new. I probably could never sell it and get out of it what I have in it so, I will just keep it. Not that I want to sell it anyway. The best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## NCummins (Sep 22, 2013)

My fuel pump was going out and instead of risking draining my fuel rail and cracking an injector (2005 common rail) I drove my dads 03 1500 Sierra until my parts shipped. I towed my 16' lund stinger alum v bottom with my four wheeler in the bed. It. Was. Miserable. I mean the truck has power but I could certainly tell the boat was behind me, and coming up saluda grade into NC it was screaming 3500-4000 rpm the whole way, I averaged 13mpg. I do the same in my cummins cruise control, 6th gear 60-65mph. Literally no change from towing my little boat and running empty except like 50 degrees in EGT's. I like having 800+ftlbs of torque ready to go whenever I want it.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 23, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> NExt week Im getting a K&N cold air intake and a Magnaflow cat-back dual exhaust system.   SUPPOSED to, according to some on the net, pick up 2 MPG's.   I had it put into the deal at the dealership.  I dont think that $900 out of pocket is justified for 2 MPG.  But if it works, I will be in the same range as my last truck in town.  Dodge 1500 with the 4.7 flex-fuel.  I figure I got about 13 maybe 14 in town.   Only 16.5 on long trips.  So, I will not notice it much at the pump I hope.        plus, Im only towing a 5,000 lb camper.  But hills were killing my old truck.  Now, I will be safer and not lose 20 MPH on long interstate hills.


. 
DO NOT put a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - k @n on any diesel...read up on it , you will dust the motor , they allow too much particle through into the turbo...turbo wheel will look like it's been sandblasted after a while...get a similar open plain ole dry paper filter for best results an save u some money as well the homemade 30$ intAkes do the same as a $200 k&n , just trying to save u some trouble....
7.3 and 5.9 cummins are the best diesels ever made period...I've got a 99 7.3 w 335k on it drive it everyday pull a trailer w it 5 days a week...I had a 05 2500 w cummins & a 6 speed motor antranny was great it was the pile of junk dodge built around it that was the problem ....19k miles abs module went out got hot melted wiring nearly burnt the truck down! Inside door handle mechanism broke , brake light switch went out, turn signal switch/relay bad , power window on pass side quit an im sure there more , I sold it w 32k miles on it...never ever will I own a dodge again. Don't get an auto cummins unless it's built or u plan on building it...chips /programmers are great, I wouldn't have a diesel w/o one now..


----------



## merc123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Throw the K&N away and never touch it again.  You'll have more dirt inside your motor than on the side of your truck.

If you aren't towing hills or anything over about 5k pounds you won't tell that much difference between a diesel/gas 2500.  

I will say that a friend's 2500 with 350 motor pulling a 4k race trailer was a dog on hills and I could just about push him up a hill while towing 9k pounds.  When the turbo kicked in I had to let off and finesse the gas to keep from rear ending him.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like the Cummins but not the rattle box they put it in.
7.3 fords are tough.
LBZ or later Duramax, mid 2006 or later.

I have an 06 lbz duramax with 150,000 no problems other than.
Front wheel hubs go bad every 80,000 at 150 each
front tie rods are junk and idler arms. 300 for good ones.
Still on factory brakes and have 3/8" left.
Fuel guage unit in tanks are not reliable. 26 gal tank and it takes 18 gal to fill mine up when the light comes on.
Driver seat bottoms rip at 90,00 or so but you can buy new leather bottom for 175 online and recover to look like new.


----------



## MudLuvr (Nov 1, 2013)

7.3 powerstroke or 12 v 5.9 cummins the two best diesel motors Putin the earth for pickups


----------



## RossVegas (Nov 1, 2013)

I can only state what you already know.  Stay away from the Ford 6.0.  I have a 01 F-250 with the 7.3 ps.  It had around 280k on it when I bought it.  It's my honey-do and hunting truck, not a daily driver.  I only put about 5-10k a year on my truck, so I was ok with the miles.  It has 296k or so on it now.  I"ve had to put a compressor on it, and redo the front end.  All and all a great truck.


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a friend that has a 1997 F 250 Powerstroke that has 503,000 miles on it. He is in construction and it is his work truck still used daily. The only thing that was re-built was the transmission.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 3, 2013)

Knotwild said:


> I have a friend that has a 1997 F 250 Powerstroke that has 503,000 miles on it. He is in construction and it is his work truck still used daily. The only thing that was re-built was the transmission.



Thats impressive.  No doubt.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 24, 2013)

Cummins suck, powerstrokes suck and duramax sucks. I have had them all and there all junk. Just depends on what brand of junk you like. Cummins are the cheapest to keep running then powerstrokes and duramax will eat your lunch. I still prefer my Cummins junk but thats just me. The 08 duramax I have now is nice and rides good but it dont pull nearly as good as a cummins. I have had 3 7.3 powerstrokes, 1 6.0 powerstroke, 1 12 valve, 1 24 valve, 1 common rail, and now a lmm duramax. My opinion is not baias


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2013)

Mud runner said:


> Cummins suck, powerstrokes suck and duramax sucks. I have had them all and there all junk. Just depends on what brand of junk you like. Cummins are the cheapest to keep running then powerstrokes and duramax will eat your lunch. I still prefer my Cummins junk but thats just me. The 08 duramax I have now is nice and rides good but it dont pull nearly as good as a cummins. I have had 3 7.3 powerstrokes, 1 6.0 powerstroke, 1 12 valve, 1 24 valve, 1 common rail, and now a lmm duramax. My opinion is not baias



Soooo,  how do your really feel?


----------



## tr21 (Nov 25, 2013)

glad you bought a gas engine. you said you only drive a mile to work and would have killed a dsl motor. I drive 120 miles to work and that's what they need (atleast 30-40 miles).owned dsl trucks all my life starting with gm 6.2s and ford 6.9s. my 08 cummins has 173k on it. but dsl engines need to be driven hard and get hot or they will soot up and have problems. if you drive one a few miles and shut it down a lot you will have problems and cuss dsl engines,but you aren't using it the way it is designed.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 26, 2013)

tr21 said:


> glad you bought a gas engine. you said you only drive a mile to work and would have killed a dsl motor. I drive 120 miles to work and that's what they need (atleast 30-40 miles).owned dsl trucks all my life starting with gm 6.2s and ford 6.9s. my 08 cummins has 173k on it. but dsl engines need to be driven hard and get hot or they will soot up and have problems. if you drive one a few miles and shut it down a lot you will have problems and cuss dsl engines,but you aren't using it the way it is designed.



I fear that its bad on a gas engine too.  I try to make sure that temp needle is coming up some before I switch off.  Make sure that the oil is warmed and circulated to the gaskets and such.


----------



## tr21 (Nov 27, 2013)

you said till the temp needle starts moving. but a dsl takes longer to get hot and needs to get completely heat soaked before shut down or you will have problems


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2013)

TR-  yeah,  dad has a Duramax,  crank it on a cold morning, let it idle for 15 or 20 minutes,  get in,  temp needle has not budged.  Seems they wont hardly warm up ever on idle.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 29, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Soooo,  how do your really feel?



I like them all but there all junk. My favorite is a good old 12v followed closely by a 99-00 forged rod 7.3. 

I really like my 08 Duramax but then agian they all have problems that are invitable.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 29, 2013)

When I first read this I thought this was the easiest question ever asked on this forum... guess I was wrong? I've 'worked' all three of these mentioned above. And I ain't talking about driving it back and forth to the plant, a picking up kids from soccer practice and pulling a bass boat to Lanier every other weekend neither. When my work truck leaves the driveway 90% of the time it's dragging at the very least a 9400# track loader and maybe a 1/2 ton to full ton of attachments. Sometimes the gooseneck is on and we're hauling a 4WD bachhoe or maybe if it's within an hour or two it might be our little dresser dozer which is really pushing it if you happen upon one of our DOT boys on a slow day. Until the last four or so years I covered from the tip of Florida to Texas and as far as north as Penn. so I did get to experience some windshield time along with the everyday grind of lugging materials and equipment all over our jobs.

Even at home between jobs you would usually see me hitched to a 28 foot trailer load of cattle a headed to the sale barn or plowing up the road pulling a hay baler trying to beat the next rain shower. I pretty much try and use a truck all up if I can I reckon.

Anyhow, I probably oughtta clarify that I am more than likely 'bout the sorriest mechanic a posting in this thread. I'm ashamed of it, but I had to get my wife to help me figure out a trailer brake wiring problem I was having just yesterday. I don't know nothing bout chippers or programmers or tweakers or nothing like that... I just know a feller up the road here that when he ain't a drinking bad is about as good a diesel mechanic as I have ever run across and can usually catch a potential problem before it even happens... he's just done it that long. I'm just throwing my answer in based on my very own personal experience (I been driving diesels since the late 70s which is when they really was bad in a pickup) and ain't nothing to do with how loud they are, what color smoke they make, or if the seats is electric. Mines the simplest system ever... which un' can get the job done while costing me the least amount of money, and this is a big one...  which one ain't a making me feel like I ain't going to make it home for a while every other time I leave the house, (which I contribute to a couple of those early Duramaxs they was so proud of).

After all that, my vote is the ol' 7.3 Powerstroke... got three of them now and can take you to one here in town that's still in service everyday and I sold it to a boy last year with 600,000 on it. Lordy I wish they would go back to making them. I'll buy them when I see a good deal on one or run up on salvage and I got the money. But the honest to goodness truth is I'm getting kinda tired of driving ugly trucks all the time! I want me one with Realtree camo seats, painted two different colrs and a step that folds down out of the bed too! It'd be nice to have me a radio that I could put me a cd in sometimes... I ain't got but two of them cassette tapes left what ain't done 'unraveled' everwheres!

I've paid my dues and really think I deserve the opportunity myself to reach up and mash a little button on the dash and have me some pretty sounding gal come outta nowhere and ask me if I've locked my keys in the car or need to know where the closest liquor store is? Dang! It just ain't fair!


----------

